# Are Surveys Allowed?



## CHEESE (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a report in a english class, the report is about hunting. I would like to do a quick survey about four or five questions long, is that a ok thing to do on this fourm? and would the form members be willing to take it? let me know thanx.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Go for it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Go for it.


+1. We haven't done a survey for awhile. As long as it has something to do with hunting, fishing, shooting, camping......................... go for it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If we participate will there be coupons?

Will the *Mods* be put in a drawing for prizes? cash?

:lol: just kiddin, eyegot2gobak2wurk


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> eyegot2gobak2wurk


You work?!?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Goob picks up garbage along the roadside during the spring. I think that's it though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

go ahead and post a survey in the EVERYTHING ELSE section and then PM a bunch of guys that way we can help you out


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I looked up the rules and they are a little unclear; something about popular demand and member vote, so I added a poll to better assess what the consensus is. 









:wink:


----------

